# Baby pygmy goat abandoned by mom



## MamaSmith (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi everyone ! I'm new to this site but I've heard a lot about it! We've been raising pygmy goats for five years and I'm facing my first abandoned baby of a set of triplets; the mom won't feed it. It seems to be the runt (smaller than the other two at birth). We held her down to feed 4 times a day and gave up and brought it down to a crate in our basement last night to bottle feed (she's just not growing up there with mom, just surviving). I've read contradicting things on milk replacer but I've tried it. I've also tried milk with cream added (cows). I cannot get this baby to take the bottle. Please help! Any advice is appreciated!!!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I personally if I couldn't use my owns goat milk to bottle feed would use raw or store bought whole cows milk, no replacer. I know there are a few folks that have good luck with replacer but the majority of folks don't.

Keep trying to get him to take the bottle, be patient since he's been on momma he's not sure about the bottle. He will get hungry & drink from the bottle or should. Try putting him under your arm, leg, etc. to imitate him being under his mother to drink.
Try & be calm too while feeding him, he can sense when your nervous or upset because he's not drinking.
Also make sure the milk is warmed & the temp. difference is minimal for each feeding.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

To start kids on the bottle, what I do is sit on my butt with my legs out in front of me. I put the kids between my legs and cross my legs behind them - so they can't back away too far from me. I cover their eyes, place my index finger and my thumb on either side of the mouth, and place a nipple on the lips. Some latch on, some you have to open the mouth and put the nipple in the mouth, and they eventually get it. 

How old is this kid? It is REALLY hard to get goats to take a bottle after 2 weeks old, sometimes even if they're only 1 week old. If the kid is older than that, I'd stick to restraining the doe a few times a day.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I am one that has had wonderful results with milk replacer. Just find a high quality all-milk replacer and follow the directions. Others use whole milk from the store, but milk replacer is cheaper for me.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

MDKatie said:


> I am one that has had wonderful results with milk replacer. Just find a high quality all-milk replacer and follow the directions. Others use whole milk from the store, but milk replacer is cheaper for me.


I, too, have raised many babies on KID milk replacer with great success.

I agree that the quality is important and that it should be specifically for kids, and not that generic stuff that says on the bucket that it's for kids, lambs, puppies, kittens, and everything in between.

I haven't priced cow milk from the grocery store lately, but at one time, buying the cow milk was cheaper than buying a quality milk replacer.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

I put the babies over one leg of my lap and stuff the nipple into their mouths...give a little squeeze to get a small amount of milk in their mouth (not a lot-don't want to gag them, just enough to get a taste). Persistence is key, and hunger. Covering their eyes will help simulate their mother over them. Some people rub their rears like the mom would be licking them, but I am not that coordinated. Try different nipples too. On a pygmy kid, I would probably go with the pritchard teat nipple, which is soft and small, and it works well with most sizes of kid.


----------



## MamaSmith (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks guys! I've tried two different nipples now, Pritchard being the second of the two. Should the milk be at a constant thin stream coming out of the Pritchard nipple? She still won't take the bottle, and I've followed all your tips! Help!! She still has spunk but I'm afraid she's starving. She's a week old today.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I have gotten a 3 month old kid to take a bottle, and stay on it. Took me about 3 days of rodeo to do it, but it worked.

First, get another Prichard nipple and cut it WAY up the tip...so that you are only cutting off enough to make a little hole. If the hole is too big, the milk will flow too fast and she will breathe it, which she won't like and is very unhealthy for her.

Now, use your hand to cup around the nipple and hold the bottle, so that when you get the nipple into the kid's mouth, your fingers can cup her chin. Use your other hand to stroke her rear. Nuzzling and stroking the rear is how Mama goats tell their babies to nurse.

Keep trying. She WILL get it eventually! Good luck!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I hold the bottle low down near the nipple, so the bottle rests in the arc my thumb and index finger make (fingers pointed up, so my hand is under the bottle, not on top). Then I leave space in my palm to put the kid's chin. I use my free hand to pry open the mouth if needed, and shove the nipple in. I don't have any luck with covering the top of the head, because that makes the kids lower their head too much (in my experience). I find that if i hold them securely so they can't wiggle around, they'll usually give up and take the bottle. If all else fails, skip a few feedings and try when she/he is super hungry. Make sure the milk is warm enough, and just be patient (which is easier said than done).


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

She won't starve to death if she is healthy and active, she's alright. She'll get it eventually. Like I said, persistence is key. You have to be less willing to give up than her.  And, I do like the last couple people have explained, cupping the chin while holding the nipple.


----------



## MamaSmith (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you so much! Persistence with the Pritchard nipple and cows milk, and she's had 4 bottles since last night!!! Only a few ounces a time but she's very tiny. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Great Job!! Keep up the good work! Would Love pictures of the new babies when you have time.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Whew! Good for you!!!  And yes, we need pictures!!!!!!


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Success! Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## MamaSmith (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry!!! I've tried and tried to post pics but my only internet's my phone and it keeps giving me an error!!! I did want to tell you all that Shadow is doing really well (despite my guilt that she spends most of her time in a crate). She's even litter trained herself within the crate- fascinating!!!! Thanks again and I'll try one more time with the pics!


----------



## MamaSmith (Jan 6, 2013)

Pics of shadow, our bottle baby!


----------



## MamaSmith (Jan 6, 2013)

Another one!


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Awww....Ah, crud. I think I got something in my eye. *sniffle*


----------



## MamaSmith (Jan 6, 2013)

Her mama Fawn, her two sisters and Shadow (before we took her- back in her we held Fawn down so she could feed days).


----------



## MamaSmith (Jan 6, 2013)

Another one


----------



## MamaSmith (Jan 6, 2013)

And another one. Aren't you all glad I figured this out lol.


----------



## MamaSmith (Jan 6, 2013)

Another!!!


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

MDKatie said:


> I hold the bottle low down near the nipple, so the bottle rests in the arc my thumb and index finger make (fingers pointed up, so my hand is under the bottle, not on top). Then I leave space in my palm to put the kid's chin. I use my free hand to pry open the mouth if needed, and shove the nipple in. I don't have any luck with covering the top of the head, because that makes the kids lower their head too much (in my experience). I find that if i hold them securely so they can't wiggle around, they'll usually give up and take the bottle. If all else fails, skip a few feedings and try when she/he is super hungry. Make sure the milk is warm enough, and just be patient (which is easier said than done).


This is pretty much what I did to get our two to take the bottle. The buck took to it much faster than the doe, but after about 3 days she got the hang of it or decided it was easier to drink the bottle than to fight me. I also used the pritchard nipple, I used the smallest size of coke bottle to feed her and it was easier for the children to hold. She still takes longer to take her bottle than her brother though.

Good Luck.


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay I'm a little late with the previous comment....

Love the pics. Mine would use a dog wee wee pad when he was inside.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks so much for figuring out the picture thingy since we all Love pictures & can't ever have too many.
That little baby is adorable & it looks like your human kids are pretty pleased with her too!
Love the one on the stairs, they love stairs.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

MamaSmith said:


>


It's official. I _need_ a house goat!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so glad you figured out the pics!!  Shadow is adorable! And it's so funny how her sister is holding mama down so Shadow can get some milk! 
Thanks for the pics and good job saving a precious baby!


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Cute pics and great outcome. I do it just like MDKatie. I also use milk replacer with great success. Glad it all worked out!


----------



## MamaSmith (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey guys I think shadow might be constipated? Advice?


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Add a little Karo syrup to her milk. Do a search for Karo on this forum, it should say how much (I can't remember things). Be careful not to give her too much, it'll go the other way


----------



## MamaSmith (Jan 6, 2013)

Shadow (the bottle baby goat) just LATCHED on to the male pit bull... And there's only one utter shaped part on a male. Salinger (the pit) & I are both traumatized...


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

My only response...:whistlin: Just look away and pretend like it never happened.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh poor Salinger must feel violated! Silly goat


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Minelson said:


> Oh poor Salinger must feel violated! Silly goat


Or did he have a smile on his face????

Alice in Virginia


----------



## MamaSmith (Jan 6, 2013)

Hahaha he jumped!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I guess that means she's hungry, better get her a bottle going & Quick!


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

Phooot! Tea sprayed on the keyboard! Lol!


----------

